
Ask HN: Are there any messaging apps supporting Markdown? - 5986043handy
I&#x27;d like to easily send formatted code, and bullet points, etc. through a messaging app without having to resort to a heavy app like Slack.
======
westurner
Mattermost supports CommonMark Markdown:
[https://docs.mattermost.com/help/messaging/formatting-
text.h...](https://docs.mattermost.com/help/messaging/formatting-text.html)

Zulip supports ~CommonMark Markdown:
[https://zulip.readthedocs.io/en/latest/subsystems/markdown.h...](https://zulip.readthedocs.io/en/latest/subsystems/markdown.html)

Reddit supports Markdown.
[https://www.reddit.com/wiki/markdown](https://www.reddit.com/wiki/markdown)

Discourse now supports CommonMark Markdown.

GitHub, BitBucket, GitLab and Gogs/Gitea support Markdown.

~~~
aciswhat
I wouldn't consider Discourse/Reddit/Github/etc. to be a messaging app per se,
even if some of those have messaging functionality between users...

~~~
westurner
I digress on the category definition. Public messaging (without PM or DM
features) is still messaging; and often far more useful than trying to forward
1:1 messages in order to bring additional participants onboard.

It's worth noting that GH/BB/GL have all foregone PM features; probably for
the better in terms of productivity: messaging @all is likely more productive.

------
walterbell
Wire supports a subset of markdown syntax, [https://support.wire.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115002676029-Use-...](https://support.wire.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115002676029-Use-markdown-to-format-text)

You can register for a free personal account with only an email, no
requirement for phone number or contacts upload.

------
shakna
Riot seems to support a subset of Markdown. You should be able to use any
Matrix client you feel like.

~~~
ta17711771
And their encryption is audited!

riot-desktop and Riot Android are solid.

RiotX on Android quickly catching up, has very modern UI, but no room
management/calls yet.

People seem to love FluffyChat.

Don't waste your time with Fractal.

~~~
oehtXRwMkIs
RiotX is really nice. I wish the other clients would catch up in terms of
UI/UX which I hear is getting a big update soon.

------
winrid
To respond to OP: [https://volt-app.com/](https://volt-app.com/)

Related discussion: I've built FastComments to be "realtime" and support
markdown. Been thinking of reusing the infrastructure to launch a little chat
app, but not sure what the killer feature would be aside from being
lightweight...

Edited to add Volt link.

------
Jugurtha
WhatsApp supports italic, bold, strikethrough, and monospace using backticks
you could use for source code, though no syntax highlighting[1].

[1]: [https://faq.whatsapp.com/general/chats/how-to-format-your-
me...](https://faq.whatsapp.com/general/chats/how-to-format-your-messages/)

------
wooptoo
Telegram has some support. I believe it's an incomplete implementation.

------
saurik
WhatsApp isn't "markdown", but supports code blocks using triple backquote
(and uses underscore for italics and star for bold, which I think is a lot
better than markdown anyway).

------
scrollaway
Discord works great, lighter than slack.

